# Moving from Germany to Melbourne on 80k salary?



## Miechen1980 (Sep 7, 2017)

Hi everybody, my husband got offered a job at a small company in Melbourne. They can offer him only 80.000 for a startup salary for the first several years but they are hoping to offer him 100.000 or 110.000 over the years while they are expanding. We are thinking that we might have 57k oder 60.000 left after taxes. I am a teacher and it will take a long time to get that acknowledged (we are from Germany) and to get a teaching license- if ever. Also I can't work too much because we have three kids and two are in preschool age but I heard that childcare is about 1000 per child per month - so I guess I would work a bit from home. So I'm actually asking if we can live on his salary mainly as a family of five in the suburbs of a Melbourne? He is going to work at Carlton if that helps - close to the university. Thanks for your help! And we would be on the visa subclass 186 which would be a permanent residency visa so I think we could apply for Medicare.


----------



## Ramah (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Miechen,

Are they providing you with accommodation?

If not, then 80k is going to be tight for a family of 5 on that sole income.

After tax, the net income (not including any medicare levy etc) would be $62,453 annually which is $1,201/wk

Average rent for a 3 bedroom place in Carlton is about $800/wk which would mean you'd have $400 for the rest of the week to cover bills, food, transport etc.

You can go to nearby suburbs where you can get a 3 bedroom place for around $500/wk.

You should look up houses first to see what kind of rent you're looking at and then go from there


----------

